# 1983/4 Huffy Pro Lightning



## GMAN6059 (May 12, 2018)

Just finished my clean up (not really a restoration) of a 1983/4 Huffy Pro Lightning.  I purchased this bike from a gentleman I met on this site.  I was originally going to totally restore it, but just decided to clean it up and replace the wrong or worn out parts. Totally disassembled, greased, then reassembled.  Repainted seat post and sprocket as both were pretty bad.  New snake belly tires, rat trap pedals, Viscount seat, AME grips, chain, brake lines, brake pads, California Lite pads (still looking for cross bar pad), and number plate (not the correct one...I know). 

Looking forward to seeing my two kids ride it. 

Some before/during/after pics...


----------



## ADVHOG (May 13, 2018)

Nice! Cleaned up beautiful!


----------

